# www.gorillaz.com - Zeichenstil



## Jacka (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage zu der genialen () Website der Gorillaz.
Was meint ihr, ist das ganze " per Hand" gezeichnen und dann digitalisiert worden
oder direkt am PC (sprich in Flash) erstellt? 

www.gorillaz.com 

Grüße und schönen Wochenende,
Jacka


----------



## Nino (9. Juli 2005)

Solche Zeichnungen direkt am Pc zu erstellen ist nur dann eventuell sinnvoll wenn du ein Grafikpad besitzt.


----------



## Jacka (9. Juli 2005)

Mmm.. ich besitze zwar ein Grafiktablet, aber so super zeichnen kann ich damit
nicht.
Dann wohl eher per Hand!

Hoffe auf weitere Meinungen!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juli 2005)

Also ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, dass die Künstler das
zunächst per Hand gezeichnet und dann in einem Vektoren-
programm nachcoloriert haben. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch die 
schnellste und effektivste Methode, solche Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Jacka (12. Juli 2005)

Also Bleistift und Linieal raus!

Danke!


----------

